# I have reporters seeking drivers input ASAP!



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Reporters for national publications are seeking drivers' reactions to Uber's claims on drivers earnings.

*Uber Study Claims Drivers Make $19/Hour*
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-study-claims-drivers-make-19-hour.12156/

Please inbox me to give your input to these reporters.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I have another reporter from another national publication seeking drivers input for an article.
How come Most Forum Constantly Complain about Uber, but are not even to willing to speak with reporters off the record, when this rare opportunity presents itself?

Are All My Efforts on Behalf of Uber Drivers for naught??


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Who amongst the forum members wants to stop *****ing and do something proactive for a change.
I have reporters seeking drivers input, yet no one has started a conversation with me to get the reporters contact info.

Click my avatar, then click "start conversation".
Thanx!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I have another reporter from another national publication seeking drivers input for an article.
> How come Most Forum Constantly Complain about Uber, but are not even to willing to speak with reporters off the record, when this rare opportunity presents itself?
> 
> Are All My Efforts on Behalf of Uber Drivers for naught??


New Rope Syndrome? Lol


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

There are 70+ forum members currently logged on.
These reporters are seeking any drivers input.
Uber Positive
Uber Neutral 
Uber Negative
Uber Full time
Uber Part time
On the record
Off the record

Just ask me for reporters contact info and be heard.

Thanx!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

not hard making $19/hour in the right market
ones that pay 73/75 cents a mile certainly isnt one of them


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> not hard making $19/hour in the right market
> ones that pay 73/75 cents a mile certainly isnt one of them


Please tell that to a reporter.
I'll inbox you the contact info.
Thank you!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Love to help you out on this. But I don't think they are looking from the prospective of a Canadian Driver. If they are I am more than happy to answer some questions.

I'm also doing this part time and not one of the people negative on how this works for me. So I may not be the best fit for an Anti-Uber article. But I'm available.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Uber had sent out this Survey to 5000 Drivers, of whom 600 responded.
> 
> Link: survey of our driver-partners
> 
> ...


I have never seen a survey from Uber.

BTW I did reach out to those contacts yesterday. I await a response.


----------



## Uberdriver1 (Oct 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Reporters for national publications are seeking drivers' reactions to Uber's claims on drivers earnings.
> 
> *Uber Study Claims Drivers Make $19/Hour*
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-study-claims-drivers-make-19-hour.12156/
> ...


I would be happy to talk to any media as would the members of the Atlanta uber


chi1cabby said:


> Reporters for national publications are seeking drivers' reactions to Uber's claims on drivers earnings.
> 
> *Uber Study Claims Drivers Make $19/Hour*
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-study-claims-drivers-make-19-hour.12156/
> ...


I'm sorry, I don't know how to send this to your inbox. You are welcome to contact us through Facebook at www.facebook\atluberdrivers or email at [email protected]. We received excellent coverage of a protest we held in Atlanta last week and are anxious to band together with other cities.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uberdriver1 said:


> You are welcome to contact us through Facebook at www.facebook\atluberdrivers


Your link to Atlanta Uber Drivers is Not working.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Did any drivers take part in this Uber Survey: *survey of our driver-partners*
Uber is refusing to provide Reporters the questionnaire of this Survey.
5000 preselected Drivers were invited to participate, of which 600 Drivers responded.
Reporters would like to speak drivers who were invited or participated in the Survey.
Please inbox me for the reporters contact details
Thank you!


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I have another reporter from another national publication seeking drivers input for an article.
> How come Most Forum Constantly Complain about Uber, but are not even to willing to speak with reporters off the record, when this rare opportunity presents itself?
> 
> Are All My Efforts on Behalf of Uber Drivers for naught??


I stoped, driving..
And to be honest I have a very bad mouth, that nothing will be published...

Chi1cabby man you are dedicated..
Respect..
**** uber and **** Travis in the" dindi"


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

I have one for the reporters! It's not about Uber but about Lyft. I am thinking of suing them. Are you interested in that too?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

My Cabby said:


> I have one for the reporters! It's not about Uber but about Lyft. I am thinking of suing them. Are you interested in that too?


I'm sure reporters would be interested in what's going on between Lyft & it's Drivers. It's just that, due to Uber's size and media presence, most reporters cover Uber much more frequently.

If you like you can inbox me or post the details openly on the forum.


----------



## mUberIE (Nov 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> There are 70+ forum members currently logged on.
> These reporters are seeking any drivers input.
> Uber Positive
> Uber Neutral
> ...


I'll take that information..


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't feel Lyft cares about Safety or the quality of their drivers.

I left the taxi industry thinking I would join Lyft as other taxi friends. I applied and was assigned a mentor. The email stated I should Hit the road now so you don't miss out on $35/hour driving this weekend!,

The first phone contact mentor was happy I was applying and said with my background I probably would be working within as little as two day. The mentor I drove for indicated there would be no problem in joining the "network."

I drove for the second mentor and during our drive a bicycle came out of nowhere and I professionally avoided hitting him and was confident with that act only I would surely be on my way to making $35 per hour .

Two days later I was denied. They wrote: Hey XXXX, Thanks for taking time to complete the Lyft driver application process. Unfortunately, after a final review of your profile, we've decided not to move forward with an invitation to join our driver community. On behalf of everyone at Lyft, thanks again for your time and understanding. We hope to see you again soon as one of our passengers! Lyft Drive Team

I immediately wrote to them thinking there surely was a mistake. Here is what I wrote:

Dear Lyft Team,

Thank you for your consideration! As an independent contractor will full commercial insurance, new car, massive commercial 200 to 300 per day driving experience for the past four years, clean driving record, medical, PUC fingerprint certified, never a customer complaint, passing my driving text by the mentor (he told me so), I must ask the reason I was rejected.

Is it because of my age? Is it because I live in a trailer park? Is it because I am Native American? Is it because I am a strong woman? I quit the taxi business because of the long-long hours but they have told me I am welcome back anytime! The only thing I miss is my dear customers!

I hereby request to know the reason why I was not invited to join your team, please.

The response:

Hi XXXX

Thanks so much for your interest in Lyft.

You have completed all the steps for our driver application, and Lyft has added you to the wait list for drivers in your area. This means that at the moment, we will not be moving forward with your application. Keep in mind that we review each candidate based on a wide range of qualifications (more than just having a great car!), and our decisions cannot be reversed from additional input.

If you are looking for another source of supplemental income in the meantime, please see information for other amazing peer-to-peer business models:
RelayRides - https://relayrides.com/list-your-car
TaskRabbit - http://www.taskrabbit.com

Then I responded:

As I told the mentor, I have authorization from the PUC to drive professionally, anytime and I have already submitted fingerprints and passed the background check. He would not take the form. I have attached the official PUC letter I must carry.

I also received a letter from you stating I was turned down as a driver and the person answering my letter suggested I go to work with your competitors. Even listed them. I will never drive for Uber, ever!

I had written to ask the reason I was turned down as the first mentor was happy I was applying and said with my background I probably would be working within as little as two day.

Now I am totally confused as to the outcome of my application.

Best regards,
XXXXX

Another response:

Hey XXXX,

Thanks so much for reaching out to us about this. We look at your application based on a number of things, including how well your mentor thinks that you'd fit into the Lyft community. We do respect the feedback of your mentor, and we are unable to overturn this decision. Due to the high number of qualified applicants, we have decided not to move forward with your application at this time.

Thank you again for your interest in becoming a Lyft driver, and good luck on all of your future endeavors!

Best,

Wow!

So then I called the mentor and he acted totally shocked I wasn't approved. He said he hopes we can be friends. I wrote back to him and said Lyft said it was because of his recommendation I could not work. He acted shocked and then standoffish and said he was so sorry. A few hours I sent a text that stated I would have brought a lot of customers to Lyft. He responded that I should not text him again. I didn't, but got a email from Lyft asking me to not text him again.

This mentor represents Lyft and therefore I feel he and Lyft have discriminated against me. I have all the credentials, including medical certified to professionally drive.

If these people checked my background they would know in the past I have been a elected civic leader in education including a girl scout leader who received the "Torch Award" highest honor at that time for a leader.

I feel they denied me a chance to make $35 per hour and I want to find out why.

What do you think?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Su


My Cabby said:


> I don't feel Lyft cares about Safety or the quality of their drivers.
> 
> I left the taxi industry thinking I would join Lyft as other taxi friends. I applied and was assigned a mentor. The email stated I should Hit the road now so you don't miss out on $35/hour driving this weekend!,
> 
> ...


sue them !!


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

And get a list of the highly qualified drivers who passed me up!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I'm sorry to read about your experience during the on-boarding process at Lyft. I can't even guess why Lyft didn't bring you on board.
I'm afraid you'll never find out the real reason that Lyft didn't bring you on. And since you were not a Driver yet, you would have a hard time finding legal representation to sue.
This is the nature of this beat known add the 1099 economy...workers have no rights.
I doubt I can find a reporter to write about your experience. But I'll mention it anecdotally to reporters who might be interested.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I'm sorry to read about your experience during the on-boarding process at Lyft. I can't even guess why Lyft didn't bring you on board.
> I'm afraid you'll never find out the real reason that Lyft didn't bring you on. And since you were not a Driver yet, you would have a hard time finding legal representation to sue.
> This is the nature of this beat known add the 1099 economy...workers have no rights.
> I doubt I can find a reporter to write about your experience. But I'll mention it anecdotally to reporters who might be interested.


It would depend what state she is in as far as suing


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I'm sorry to read about your experience during the on-boarding process at Lyft. I can't even guess why Lyft didn't bring you on board.
> I'm afraid you'll never find out the real reason that Lyft didn't bring you on. And since you were not a Driver yet, you would have a hard time finding legal representation to sue.
> This is the nature of this beat known add the 1099 economy...workers have no rights.
> I doubt I can find a reporter to write about your experience. But I'll mention it anecdotally to reporters who might be interested.


I don't need a lawyer, I'll just file here in small claim court because the mentor is here. It's worth $45 to try. To me, it's not about the money even though they promised $35 per hour, it's about discrimination and driver qualifications!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

My Cabby said:


> I don't need a lawyer, I'll just file here in small claim court because the mentor is here. It's worth $45 to try. To me, it's not about the money even though they promised $35 per hour, it's about discrimination and driver qualifications!


Go for it! Hope the best in your pursuit!!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I'm sorry to read about your experience during the on-boarding process at Lyft. I can't even guess why Lyft didn't bring you on board.
> I'm afraid you'll never find out the real reason that Lyft didn't bring you on. And since you were not a Driver yet, you would have a hard time finding legal representation to sue.
> This is the nature of this beat known add the 1099 economy...workers have no rights.
> I doubt I can find a reporter to write about your experience. But I'll mention it anecdotally to reporters who might be interested.


^^^
Probably didn't bring him on board because he was to professional with too many qualifications that show that the potential applicant has been around the track a few times. 
Sometimes they don't like that.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

My Cabby said:


> I don't need a lawyer, I'll just file here in small claim court because the mentor is here. It's worth $45 to try. To me, it's not about the money even though they promised $35 per hour, it's about discrimination and driver qualifications!


^^^
Actually, civil court would be better. 
In any case, if you plan to use discrimination as the reason, make sure that you are prepared to prove it by other means than just statements about qualifications or a hunch. 
An official memo would be golden, but...


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Actually, civil court would be better.
> In any case, if you plan to use discrimination as the reason, make sure that you are prepared to prove it by other means than just statements about qualifications or a hunch.
> An official memo would be golden, but...


You are right, but when I file I can file _subpoenas to _request information and documents. Also, I think a good reporter would want to check this story out. Lyft denies professional driver. Lyft proves they are not interested in professional drivers. Lyft is threatened by possible discrimination lawsuit. Should I go on.....lol


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh, and good line for these reporters is

Most TNC drivers too fearful of repercussions to come forward with truth about exploitation! Or here's one. Reporters fear TNC executives, investors and politicians.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Maybe I should become a mentor. They asked me a while back i denied lol.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Reporters for national publications are seeking drivers' reactions to Uber's claims on drivers earnings.
> 
> *Uber Study Claims Drivers Make $19/Hour*
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-study-claims-drivers-make-19-hour.12156/
> ...


inboxed!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberdriver1 said:


> I would be happy to talk to any media as would the members of the Atlanta uber
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't know how to send this to your inbox. You are welcome to contact us through Facebook at www.facebook\atluberdrivers or email at [email protected]. We received excellent coverage of a protest we held in Atlanta last week and are anxious to band together with other cities.


POST # 10 /UBERDRIVER1: ♤♡♢♧ Hello and 
welcome to the UP.net Forums your complete
source of unintimidated news, reviews and
interviews re: #The-Cancer-that-is-Kalanick.

□ □ □ □ Sorry to begin on a strident tone, but
I'm sure that you are fed up with the infernal
#Vortex-of-Bulls☆☆t yourself. I am a "No Yet"
Lyfter thus of limited interest to reporters, or
so I'm told.

□ □ □ □ □ Thank you for helping out @chi1cabby.
He has worked tirelessly to be a veritable font
of information, linked articles and even-toned
inspiration. Jeez, look @ his stats already.

□ □ □ □ □ Anyway, keep the Main Forums
abreast of what is occurring in Hotlanta.
Nice rims in your avatar photo. Happy
New Year from Marco Island, FL.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

My Cabby said:


> I don't feel Lyft cares about Safety or the quality of their drivers.
> 
> I left the taxi industry thinking I would join Lyft as other taxi friends. I applied and was assigned a mentor. The email stated I should Hit the road now so you don't miss out on $35/hour driving this weekend!,
> 
> ...


POST # 17 /@My Cabby: ♤♡♢♧ Hello and
welcome to the UP.net Forums from
F A R away Marco Island, FL. I'll spare
you my #{T}RUTHLESS LEADER rant be-
cause you have seen & read enough about
the #Most-Hated-Billionaire-in-America.

□ □ □ □ □ That said, let me direct you to the
Lyft Subforum to find information that MAY
be of assistance. A GREAT MANY drivers are
"double dippers" which provides comparative
insight and perspective into your situation.
"Triple Dippers" work for Uber, Lyft & Sidecar.

□ □ □ □ □ Personally, I am confused that you had
a 2nd Mentor Drive. Since Mentors receive $30
for these half-hour sessions it is usually a "one
and done" process. SOMEONE screwed up.
Perhaps the 2nd Mentor has more influence
with on-boarding drivers OR had a completely
different take on the near-accident w/the
bicyclist. Be that as it may Lyft ESTIMATES
of your "earnings" are likely NO MORE ACCU-
RATE than #FUBER's pie-in-the-sky numbers.
Maybe your former Cab Co. would allow a
"better schedule" considering your good
standing with them. I hope this helps!
.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

□ □ □ □ □ Personally, I am confused that you had
a 2nd Mentor Drive. Since Mentors receive $30
for these half-hour sessions it is usually a "one
and done" process. SOMEONE screwed up.
Perhaps the 2nd Mentor has more influence
with on-boarding drivers OR had a completely
different take on the near-accident w/the
bicyclist. Be that as it may Lyft ESTIMATES
of your "earnings" are likely NO MORE ACCU-
RATE than #FUBER's pie-in-the-sky numbers.
Maybe your former Cab Co. would allow a
"better schedule" considering your good
standing with them. I hope this helps!
.[/QUOTE]

The first mentor I called seems to be with the company as he said he had two mentors I was to contact. I contacted a woman first and she did not return calls to schedule a drive. I then called the man who scheduled an appointment and was to meet him in front of his advertising business. It was done in 15 minutes counting the time we took pictures of me and my paperwork. We went approximately 1/2 mile and he talked about his advertising business where we met. Coming back I was turning left and a bicycle came down the sidewalk extremely fast and I gently put on my breaks, came to a stop and was barely out of the turning lane. Wow, we said. I will tell you this, I know all about his advertising business.

As far as the cab company, I called them the next day and not only did they welcome me back, I received the same new van I had before and I purchased it. I made $1,300 that week of New Years Eve. I now rent my cab part time to another driver so he drives 16 hours one day and I drive the next day. I am driving for the cab company while building my car service business. All is good because I made it so. As far as this thread, I have great respect for chi1cabby and his hard work and that is the main reason I am on this thread.

The other reason is I have cab friends who left to work for these TNC's and made good money in the beginning. . They were lied to and deceived. They, like me, wanted to cut down on hours without loosing the income. They did not suspect the tech companies would play with their lives by setting up massive rate decreases, extra fees and steal their tips. If chi1cabby wants me to leave this thread, I will. I hope drivers will step forward and fight for a livable, respectful wage!


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Maybe I should become a mentor. They asked me a while back i denied lol.


lol


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

My Cabby said:


> I don't need a lawyer, I'll just file here in small claim court because the mentor is here. It's worth $45 to try. To me, it's not about the money even though they promised $35 per hour, it's about discrimination and driver qualifications!


Small claims court for what ?

Age discrimination ?

BTW. No justice, no peace.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Small claims court for what ?
> 
> Age discrimination ?
> 
> BTW. No justice, no peace.


Age? Well maybe it was or maybe it was the many other reasons mentioned above. I am a woman, I will be 60 this year, I am a Native American and most important I applied because they advertised for Independent Drivers who want to build their own a business. No justice, no peace!

As Al would say, What the bleep!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

My Cabby said:


> Age? Well maybe it was or maybe it was the many other reasons mentioned above. I am a woman, I will be 60 this year, I am a Native American and most important I applied because they advertised for Independent Drivers who want to build their own a business. No justice, no peace!
> 
> As Al would say, What the bleep!


Good luck suing, age discrimination is very hard to prove. Go back to driving a cab, you're better off.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes, much better off! And my personal car service is launched and growing. 


Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Good luck suing, age discrimination is very hard to prove. Go back to driving a cab, you're better off.


Yes, much better off! Thanks! And my personal car service is now launched and growing. Maybe I'll make enough to invest in several cars for my driver friends.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Reporters for national publications are seeking drivers' reactions to Uber's claims on drivers earnings.
> 
> *Uber Study Claims Drivers Make $19/Hour*
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-study-claims-drivers-make-19-hour.12156/
> ...


Inbox me the contact info please.


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm willing to participate if it's not too late


----------

